# Microphone for Powermac G4



## Will142828 (Feb 8, 2005)

I'd like to get a microphone to use with Skype on a Powermac G4. None of the microphones listed on websites and also in stores like Micro Anvika seem to be for Macs. Can anyone suggest a source for one which will plug in to the back of a G4? 

Will


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I'd go with low-end a USB audio interface such as this and any standard mic.

The problem is that the input on (most) Macs is a line level input, not a mic level input. To use this you will either need a mic with a built-in preamp (Apple used to make them [called a "PlainTalk microphone," if memory serves]-- you might look on eBay) or you'll need some sort of external preamp that will (often) end up costing you as much as (or more than) the iMic I linked to above and a "standard" mic.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Will142828 (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks, that's great. It gives me something to go on. 

Will.


----------

